# Verkaufe oder Tausche Sony Ericsson W995 gegen Hardware...CPU,Ram,HDD,Graka,NT,TFT



## goldus17 (19. März 2010)

*Verkaufe oder Tausche ** Mein Sony Ericsson W995 gegen folgende Hardware zb.*



*CPU: AMD X2 AM2 Sockel

Ram: DDR2 jeweils 1gb,2gb,4GB 800mhz,1066Mmhz

Netzteile: Ab 450Watt aufwärts 
  Enermaxx,Bequiet,Seasonic,TaganCorsair usw.
  (Keine Noname)

Grafikkarten: Nvidia - 8800GT/GTS/GTX GTX 260
                        ATI     - HD4850 4870

HDD intern oder Extern : ab 200GB Sata (Keine IDE´s)
Flachbildschirm ab größe 19zoll und größer*

*Bundles sind für mich auch interessant zb 
  graka und ram usw.*  





*MP fürs W995 : 199€ Exkl

  SK fürs W995 :  215€ inkl*

*Neupreis ist aktuell von Heute 255,96+8€ 
  Versand =263,96€INKL*


  bei Tausch jeweils zuzahlung eurerseits wenns mit der Hardware nicht 
  reicht


----------



## goldus17 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Verkaufe oder Tausche Sony Ericsson W995 gegen Hardware...CPU,Ram,HDD,Graka,NT,TF*

Push


----------



## goldus17 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Verkaufe oder Tausche Sony Ericsson W995 gegen Hardware...CPU,Ram,HDD,Graka,NT,TF*

gratispush


----------

